# Curious About a Color



## WhispersMousery (Sep 28, 2018)

So I've been breeding for a while, and I've seen quite a few colors but I'm stumped! I recently paired an agouti Female with a white long haired male, 
and her litter produced some beautiful colors. One of the females of the litter came out a gorgeous silver with long hair, and has recently developed a dark brown muzzle and brown ear tips. I thought maybe at first this could be Burmese, but she certainly isn't dark enough for that. Anyone have any ideas? :shock:


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Need pictures


----------

